# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 / S6 / RS6 Bilstein PSS9 Coilover Kit - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*C5 A6 / S6 / RS6 Bilstein PSS9 Coilover Kit - $1449.95 (normally $1895.95)*


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 / S6 / RS6 Bilstein PSS9 Coilo ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does this kit fit C5 RS6 without any modification?


----------

